# Can you give Novorapid and Levemir together??? CONFUSED!!!!



## Stephanie Heales

hi.. 
i am a mum to a newly diagnosed type 1 diabetic 3 year old. I can remember the Diabetic team telling me about them being able to have the two together but i couldn't remember for sure if she said it was okay or not? 
With him being newly diagnosed his usual routine has gone out the window which i fully expected, i am trying my hardest to settle him back down into his routine as well as tackling the insulin and finger pricking, so ideally it would work in my favour if he is able to have them close together. 
He usually has dinner and in the bath by 5:30pm then in bed by 6pm. So he has his Novorapid at around 5pm/5:15pm. 
Would it be okay for him to have his Levemir at 6pm or is it to close together?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Hi Stephanie and welcome to the forum.  Yes it's fine to take the 2 together as they perform different functions.  NovoRapid is a quick acting insulin used for carbs in meals (known as a bolus insulin) and the Levemir is a long acting background insulin that deals with the steady release of glucose by the liver (this is known as a basal insulin).


----------



## Stephanie Heales

Hi  
Thanks for your quick response. And thankyou for answering my question, he has only been diagnosed for 2 weeks so it i all slowly sinking in for the both of us. At least now i know i can get him back into a routine and have the injections together. 

Thank you so much Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle

It's a lot to deal with but it will get easier for all of you.  The DSN's and medical staff are used to dealing with it and are normally very approachable.  How is your son coping with it all?


----------



## Stephanie Heales

To be honest considering hes only been diagnosed since the 19th of this month hes doing really well and taking it all as he comes. Hes gone back to nursery today and has done really well there too. Hes a star


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

Yes absolutely fine to have them at the same time @Stephanie Heales - the only advice I was given was to make sure the places where you were injecting them were not too close together (so, say use abdomen for one type and buttock for the other) and to make sure you 'rotate' the injection locations within whatever areas you are using so you don't overuse one precise spot. An inch or two apart is a good guide.


----------

